# Only a few days left to take advantage of the H2O International sale at Achtuning.com!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

APR Software & Hardware:
On Sale plus FREE shipping on many items! 
APR software sale pricing works as follows:
Sale Option 1
Buy one program, get the second program FREE, a $149 value! ( Plus free APR Swag with Chip Purchase)
Sale Option 2
Buy the 2nd program for $149 and get the third and fourth program, lock-out, fault code erase/TB alignment for FREE! This is a $258 value! ( Plus free APR Swag with Chip Purchase)
____________________________________________________________
Carbonio: Carbonio Cold Air Intakes
Carbonio Cold Air Intakes 15% off and Free Shipping!
____________________________________________________________
H&R, Koni and Stasis Coilovers: 
Up to 50% off and in Stock!
H&R 29482-4 AUDI A6 QUATTRO 1997-2004 COILOVER
List $1480: Sale *$750!*
H&R 29471-2 AUDI B5 S4 COILOVER
List $1480: Sale *$1150!*
H&R 29250-1 AUDI B6/B7 S4 COILOVER
List $1480: Sale *$1150!*
H&R 29974-1 AUDI A8 D2 1999-2004 COILOVER
List $1650: Sale *$900!*
H&R 54755 VW MkV GTI 2005-2007 COILOVER 
List $1480: Sale *$1150!*
Koni 1150.5019 Audi B5 A4/S4 COILOVER 
List $1490: Sale *$900!*
Stasis AUDI STREET SPORT B6/B7 A4 COILOVER 
List:$995 Sale *$950!*
Stasis AUDI STREET SPORT B5 A4/S4 COILOVER
List $1,095: Sale *$1000*
Stasis VW/AUDI STREET SPORT - MkV GOLF/JETTA A3
List $1,095: Sale *$1000*
____________________________________________________________
StopTech Brakes:

StopTech Stainless Brake Lines: 10% off and FREE shipping and in stock!
StopTech Big Brake Kits: FREE shipping and $300 trade in for your old brake calipers!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Only a few days left to take advantage of the H2O ... ([email protected])*

coilovers+allroad=sex
(not exactly bolt on tho







)


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

what set would I need to order for an allroad? any of the A6 quattro?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

or be a real baller and go aftermarket airride....


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

German Airride Systems (G.A.S.) has a few real nice setups. they come with Koni or Bilstein shocks i believe. too bad you have to have it imported...
at least Ive never seen any setups for sale on an american website.


----------

